# Project EVS Vacuum pump



## scott0317 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed write up. I have saved this and hope to build very soon myself.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like a handy set up…. love to see people make their own tools


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I buy all my veneer from him, great guy and will always deal with him. The info he provides on making your own Vacuum Machine is invaluable. A+

Great job on yours… Very nice machine


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I made the same one. Mine uses the Gast 1.1 pump and performs just fine. Have gone up to a 24" x 36" poly bag with no problem.

His veneer is great and service is awesome.

Steve.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

I finished one also the other week also

I built mine on top of this

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-gal-13-hp-100-psi-oilless-pancake-air-compressor-61615.html

tossed the pump and motor and kept the tank cord and switch to use on my build plus this way I got the built in feet

also the vacuum controller was able to screw it directly into the tank


----------



## DanielWatsons (Nov 24, 2020)

Sounds like a great vacuum I have tossed the pump and motor and kept the tank cord and switch to use on my build plus this way I got the built in feet. This might be of a great help for my concrete pumping job. Thanks for the input.

-Daniel


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Update - 6 years later and I still use the pump and it still works really well. When I've purchased other things from their site, the service remains far above the rest in response time and helpfulness. On a scale of 0-10 they get an 11.


----------

